
Why does Hacker News look awful on mobile? - moonmaster9000
Wouldn&#x27;t it be awesome if they included this meta tag?<p>&lt;meta name=&quot;viewport&quot; content=&quot;width=device-width, initial-scale=1.0&quot;&gt;
======
z1mm32m4n
Not exactly a solution but I use HackerWeb on mobile, and I'm pretty pleased
with it.

[0]:
[https://cheeaun.github.io/hackerweb/#/](https://cheeaun.github.io/hackerweb/#/)

~~~
paulcole
I absolutely hate it when someone gives me a compliment then immediately
requests a new feature.

That said, here goes:

I love it! Adding comment count inside of the speech bubble would be cool!

~~~
mod
He didn't say he built it.

------
Mz
I use Opera on a 7" tablet. I have no problem with HN. I did have problems in
other browsers on a 7" tablet. HN used to crash my tablet, which was shocking
news to pg. I switched browsers and no problem. I think Dolphin also worked
fine with HN and I think I switched to Opera for some other reason.

I think we need more info than "mobile" to effectively engage this question.
"Mobile" is hardly a monolith and some mobile users have no such problem. Your
framing is going to tend to encourage those with no such problem to make
statements as generic as yours and thereby sound like snark ("works just fine
for me....")

------
santaclause33
I like it on mobile.

------
robertwalsh0
Are there any other solutions for HN that let you vote? I've tried a couple
iOS apps but they don't have voting.

~~~
rahimnathwani
MiniHack supports voting and commenting. It's also just awesome in general.

------
plonh
Because mobile browsers are bad at layout, except Opera which knows how to
reflow text on zoom.

The only problem Opera has is that the comment input box is to wide.

------
fotoblur
[http://ihackernews.com](http://ihackernews.com)

------
shams93
they use a highly nested table based layout so a solution as simple as that
wont work.

------
ryanlol
Works just fine on my SGS6+ edge using chrome.

------
cdnsteve
I know right, it's terrible on mobile.

------
lamby
Considered that it might be deliberate? Encourage people who value style over
substance to go elsewhere..?

~~~
krapp
The only problem with that perspective, which appears to be weirdly common
here, is that "valuing style," or in this case valuing a more usable mobile
experience, doesn't imply that someone "values style over substance".

